# Fog chiller problems



## 5.0LEATER (Oct 16, 2011)

i have just recently built a fog chiller and tested it outside but i am having problems with the wind blowing it up in the air or the oppisite way, with it not hugging the ground so it seems pointless to have it.. anything that yall can suggest doing to keep the fog thick and staying around?


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

5.0LEATER said:


> i have just recently built a fog chiller and tested it outside but i am having problems with the wind blowing it up in the air or the oppisite way, with it not hugging the ground so it seems pointless to have it.. anything that yall can suggest doing to keep the fog thick and staying around?


have you tried a plastic trash bag on the end of the exit tube? - should help quite a bit.... but if it is really windy, you will have mixed results either way.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Wind is very difficult to combat. If you can, place the fogger where you have some sort of shelter or other wind block to help it out. If all else fails, orient it so the fog comes out in the same direction the wind is blowing, drop the chiller and just go with it.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I also have had problems with wind in the past. I live on a corner lot and have two sides of a house to cover. The ground temp. and wind in SoCal can sometimes make a ground fog effect frustrating. I've found that running about 10 feet of 3 inch hose drilled full of holes ( like a french drain ) from the exit tube helps quite a bit. I also water the lawn to cool it off, this seems to help a bit. I've also had some success by letting the lawn get overgrown for the month of October. The ground fog has a fighting chance and I don't have to pull out the mower for the whole month. In the end though, if there is anything more than a very light breeze ground fog will simply warm up and blow away.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good suggestions above. The outside temp will have an effect too. The fog only stays low because it's colder than the surrounding air. If it happens to be a 40º night, the ~35º fog will have a hard time sticking. As mentioned, any slight breeze will upset that, too. A warm, dead calm night would give you the best chance.

In the end, you have a couple hundred watts of fog, and a couple dozen pounds of ice - not much match if mother nature decides to tweak the effect a bit. We've had Halloweens from 75º to 25º and dead calm wind to 35+mph gusts...sometimes you can only do what you can do!

Good Luck!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

As stated...the air from the fogger has to be cooler than the surrounding air. It also helps to make sure the exit vent is wide enough for the air to expand on exit.

As for wind blowing through the chiller - I had the same problem on mine. I decided my design was at fault. My entry tube was a 90 degree downspout. In reverse, a slight breeze on the exist hole would cause the fog to come back through the chiller and cause it to exist the tube it was supposed to use for entry. I believe a better design [than mine] is to make your fog go into the chiller via an upwards path...like a 90 degree elbow that comes in and then goes up into the chiller. That way...wind shouldn't cause it to backflow as badly. As long as the chiller is filled with ice, the air will settle inside, lower than the tube. A significant draft would be required if your entry tube has any length to it.


----------



## Sean12 (Oct 19, 2011)

R. Lamb said:


> I also have had problems with wind in the past. I live on a corner lot and have two sides of a house to cover. The ground temp. and wind in SoCal can sometimes make a ground fog effect frustrating. I've found that running about 10 feet of 3 inch hose drilled full of holes ( like a french drain ) from the exit tube helps quite a bit. I also water the lawn to cool it off, this seems to help a bit. I've also had some success by letting the lawn get overgrown for the month of October. The ground fog has a fighting chance and I don't have to pull out the mower for the whole month. In the end though, if there is anything more than a very light breeze ground fog will simply warm up and blow away.


I'm also in SoCal and I always seem to have bad luck with wind on Halloween...even the smallest of breezes will be just enough to carry my fog away!

Another solution for chilled for which I've come across is to soak your lawn before fogging. From my experience it drastically cools the air just above the grass/soil, thus helping to keep your fog cooler and a bit longer lasting as well!


----------



## Sean12 (Oct 19, 2011)

^Lol, Didn't read the second half of your message! I guess it turns out we have both found a great technique. Water your lawn first...works well!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Where are you all in So Cal? I'm in Burbank and have had really good weather and fog the last couple of years.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

My yard haunt is at 21000 Stagg St. on the corner of Stagg & Independance in Canoga park. The haunt is up now but the whole show won't start running until Friday the 28th. It will run every evening after that for the next 4 days. All are welcome to visit and offer any advice or guidance they wish. I'll be the guy running around with the fog juice in one hand and a toolbox in the other. Hope to see you all there


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow R. Lamb. We're super close! I'm not sure I'm going to make it out to CP in the next week, but if I have to go out to Green Thumb for something, I'll drive by!


----------

